# تعلم فكره عمل الموتور الكهربى والتحكم فيه بسهوله ....



## الاعصار النارى (9 يونيو 2008)

:73:نحن نعلم جيدا انه فى كل مصنع او اى مكان فى الدنيا لا نستطيع ان نستغنى عن الموتور الكهربى لذا فلابد من معرفه نظريه عمله والتحكم فى سرعته..
ملف التحميل 
http://rapidshare.com/files/120975098/motor.rar
ولا تنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## midowahba (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس وعد (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وادامك اله ذخرا للاسلام


----------



## صقر الصقور (10 يونيو 2008)

على اي برنامج يفتح


----------



## تضمضم (10 يونيو 2008)

والله كنت عاوز أحمل لكن شفت رابيدشاير فتراجعت


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الساهرعبدالحميد (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ومزيد من الابداع


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا - وبارك فيك


----------



## مهندسة توتا (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramadan2000 (13 يونيو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الفارس الشجاع (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الكريم .. جزيت الجنة على ماقدمت

ولكن الرابيد شير صعب التحميل من عليه 

ممكن ترفع الملف على أى هوست تانى؟


----------



## م شريفة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## salt (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عوني1 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نبات الحب (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو وضع الملف على رابط آخر للحاجة الماسة
وشكرا


----------



## وائل عبده (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## silisee_mech (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وائل عبده (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامح حسون (28 فبراير 2009)

الله ينور موضوع كان عاملى صداع ومش فهمه بس كده تمااااااااااااااااام 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo raed (28 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## mohsaid1111 (13 أبريل 2009)

*والله كنت عاوز أحمل لكن شفت رابيدشاير فتراجعت وانا كمان ياريت رابط آخر*​


----------



## commander 15 (13 أبريل 2009)

*والله كنت عاوز أحمل لكن شفت رابيدشاير فتراجعت وانا كمان ياريت رابط آخر​*


----------



## midoslama1 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :73:


----------



## dodo_dovelike (26 سبتمبر 2009)

_مش عارف ليه انت بتموتوا ففى الرابيد شير_
_على كل متشكريييييييييييين جدا _
_وتحياتى_


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ابو سرويه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوريين على المشاركة


----------



## حسام محي الدين (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور يجميل ويزيدك علم


----------



## محمد هماش (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لو تحمل على موقع آخر و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Securitysuite (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وادامك


----------



## amrhawash (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ع المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ولد العود (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------

